# Voting Poll: PotM January 2013



## Overread (Feb 6, 2013)

And it seems that the Myans were right, a new year and a new age has started and what better way to welcome in the year than with Photo of the Month? Already we've had a strong start and now its come to select the first winner of the new year! Good luck to all those nominated! 

Tension, by aliyawar






Pears by PhilpM





lookatthelight by exkaliburdigital





Day of the Dead by CA_





One Last Drive in 2012 by PixelRabbit





Just because..... , by mishele.





The Ghosts of La Chatre by RobN185





Snow-Capped Snowdon by simonkit





Popsigull by MSnowy





Ethiopia Portraits by dmitri1999





Foggy way by Tadzio89





Abstract Love by Ceeboy14


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 6, 2013)

I voted for the image I nominated, but there are some really good photos this month!


----------



## Sarmad (Feb 7, 2013)

Voted for the ghosts, though I didn't nominate it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Daaaa Pearsssss......


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmmm, where did the bulls go?


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 8, 2013)

"lookatthelight" got mine - always been a sucker for that style!
But, it was a real tossup between that and "Day of the Dead"


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 8, 2013)

Very "interesting" selection this month.  I voted for something I normally wouldn't have but I thought 1 image really stood out!


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 9, 2013)

Day of the Dead and the Ethiopian Portraits were the best, so hard to choose which one!


----------



## yioties (Feb 9, 2013)

I voted for the Popsigull image because it has the least image processing through photoshop or whatever the photographers use.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 9, 2013)

yioties said:


> I voted for the Popsigull image because it has the least image processing through photoshop or whatever the photographers use.


Impossible to know this.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 9, 2013)

yioties said:


> I voted for the Popsigull image because it has the least image processing through photoshop or whatever the photographers use.





Buckster said:


> yioties said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for the Popsigull image because it has the least image processing through photoshop or whatever the photographers use.
> ...



Well, some of them it's possible to know, it's in the original thread(s).  Funny thing is I'm sure a couple are getting lumped into the "photoshop" camp that have had no more photoshopping than the awesome seagull  I can only speak for mine and I assure you, there is only basic raw processing done on it   I'm relatively confident saying the same about Mishele's.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm 100% certain "Street - Ghosts" was shopped, I distinctly remember doing it.....I think.

Edit : Originally she had no feet, and I stuck 'em on .


----------



## Buckster (Feb 9, 2013)

"Ghosts" and "Look at the Light" are the only ones obviously shopped.  All the others COULD BE shopped like crazy though, even MORE THAN "Ghosts" or "Look at the Light", or not at all, including "Popsigull".

The presumption that they are or aren't, and that a vote would be based on that presumed amount when it's actually impossible to know for sure, is what I was addressing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think anything that is selective color is obviously heavily photoshopped...


----------



## Buckster (Feb 9, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> yioties said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for the Popsigull image because it has the least image processing through photoshop or whatever the photographers use.
> ...


I didn't say that none of them were processed.

I'm directly addressing _*THE SPECIFIC*_ statement made by yioties.  We cannot _*KNOW*_ that "Popsigull" has the least amount of image processing of all the images up for vote this month.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 9, 2013)

Buckster said:
			
		

> I didn't say that none of them were processed.
> 
> I'm directly addressing THE SPECIFIC statement made by yioties.  We cannot KNOW that "Popsigull" has the least amount of image processing of all the images up for vote this month.



I think we are both trying to make the same point, we are just coming from different ends.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine was more 'strated (illustrator) than shopp'd. I studied a lot of mexican day of the dead art / imagery before the edit, and started sketching up designs on my Wacom in illustrator to illustrate her face. The shot itself happened on a whim in the studio, and once I got it into PS, I had the idea for the black / white make up against the rich red (by the way, that fabric looks exactly like that in person, it's stunning!!) And no, it's not selective color.

I'm very very humbled by the votes Day of the Dead is getting, I can't really thank you guys enough. Wow.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2013)

It is obvious you worked really hard on it, Chris... considering the difference between the original... Kudos! Amazing what one can do in Post!

Little Red Riding Hood by CA_


----------



## CA_ (Feb 9, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> It is obvious you worked really hard on it, Chris... considering the difference between the original... Kudos! Amazing what one can do in Post!
> 
> Little Red Riding Hood by CA_
> View attachment 35478View attachment 35479



hey thanks charlie, I'm so new to photography that I have to rely on my post skills to hang with all of you guys, and don't get me wrong, if I had the ability paint her face with that kind of precision and detail and get the real thing, I would. Just had to settle for my pen and wacom tablet.


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2013)

CA - sounds like you need to network and hook yourself up with a make-up artist!


----------



## CA_ (Feb 9, 2013)

Overread said:


> CA - sounds like you need to network and hook yourself up with a make-up artist!



I know, right?? I've just recently met one, we're doing a shoot together in the next 2 weeks. We'll see how that goes !


----------



## TMichael (Feb 12, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> It is obvious you worked really hard on it, Chris... considering the difference between the original... Kudos! Amazing what one can do in Post!
> 
> Little Red Riding Hood by CA_
> View attachment 35478View attachment 35479



Wow this shows what I know. I thought this picture was taken with makeup on the model.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 13, 2013)

TMichael said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is obvious you worked really hard on it, Chris... considering the difference between the original... Kudos! Amazing what one can do in Post!
> ...



mission accomplished!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 13, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> I'm 100% certain "Street - Ghosts" was shopped, I distinctly remember doing it.....I think.
> 
> Edit : Originally she had no feet, and I stuck 'em on .



Well shopped or not, you got my vote.


----------

